# Australia -Tamarind Sands



## sunshine1151 (Jul 27, 2008)

We have confirmed an exchange to this resort in October.....the resort is located on the coast.......Bogangar.........does anyone have any knowledge of this resort?  It is Gold Crown, I understand, but may not be according to American standards.  We are still awaiting another week through RCI.......have been on their waitlist for over a year...........I am not sure I have much confidence with RCI.


----------



## beanb41 (Jul 27, 2008)

Tamarind Sands is a relatively new resort. Developers have been trying to sell property in this part of New South Wales for over 20 years and only now is it starting to get underway. Whilst I dont know much about the resort I would reommend that you hire a car to get around the Gold Coast whislt you are there. Cabarita Beach is not close to SUrfers Paradise or any of the THeme Parks or the large shopping centres. If you have to rely on the buses you are going to spend a long time in the Bright yellow surfside buses.


----------

